# Pdx_doug



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Leave it to PDX_Doug, always surprising us!
How would have thought he had the moves like THIS!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okie Dokie...









Hey Jeff, ever see the movie Carlito's Way?
Well I hope you are ready, because
*HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!*

And Oh Baby! I'm just gettin' started!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats just tooooooo gooood!!! lol


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's hysterical









Tami


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

thats good stuff!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that was really good









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent! I love it. Man, he and PDX_Shannon must have been something to watch at their wedding.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I was laughing so hard that coffee starting out of my nose.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's too funny.

Surprised no one made Gilligan dance yet.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

You know,

Sorry, I was laughing and typing and it posted before I was done without the edit funtion.

Here we go again: You know, that is funny! O, I guess it was in preview. NEED MORE COFFFEE......

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I really see no reason our furry friends can't get in on the fun!...
PDX_Cowboy

Or maybe my main man...
JACK!!!
(yikes!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK! Jack was a really scary elf!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

that was way too funny....

Now, I'm going to have to send a few of those to some other buddies...


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> That's too funny.
> 
> Surprised no one made Gilligan dance yet.


OK. If you insist.
I don't want to be outdone by the Skipper.

Clicky Here

Gilligan


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

That is way too funny - guess that's why I enjoy always going to outbackers.com - you guys always put a smile on our faces.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> That's too funny.
> 
> Surprised no one made Gilligan dance yet.


Thought that is what WACAmper did in the first post....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's too funny.
> 
> Surprised no one made Gilligan dance yet.


Thought that is what WACAmper did in the first post....
[/quote]


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Gilligan, Doug...Doug, Gilligan.

What's the difference?









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Gilligan, Doug...Doug, Gilligan.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> ...


ain't that the truth..


----------

